# Worming



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just having a chat in General and it came up about horse wormers and the possible dangers to dogs, principally Ivemectin wormers.

Do you keep your horse in/at home for a few days after worming and how many days?

Are you aware of possible dangers to other animals of Ivemectin?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Collies are known for being likely to be sensitive and it's something we've always known about I suppose. The main thing is to keep any left over away from dogs and making sure they can't get at any spills. That goes for any medicine though really, it's just sensible. 

I usually keep my horses stabled for 48 hours after worming. Mainly to check them and their droppings. I would still ride and exercise them, but don't put them out in the field.


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Ah I see from the thread (I don't read fox hunting threads) it's more a concern about a dog eating the horse's droppings. At least 95% of Ivermectin disappears into the system and isn't expelled in the droppings. Anything that is expelled disappears quite quickly, so it's very unlikely to cause a problem. Horses aren't the only animals wormed with ivermectin based wormers, cattle, sheep, even some dogs are, it's considered a good treatment for heartworm.

The dog concerned would have to have the gene that causes the sensitivity and the amount, if any, expelled in the droppings is so minute as to be very unlikely to be picked up by the dog or cause an issue even it was.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

My horses live out 24/7 so they're wormed on field, as are all the other horses at the farm they're kept at.

The land is private, so no public access. Owners do bring their dogs down but it is their responsibility to keep an eye on them.

Fields are muck picked daily.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

horses poop in field is tested for worms, if there is no worm count, then they're not wormed.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think it is mainly collies that can be sensitive to ivermectin which is the main ingredient of some horse wormers. I would be worried if my dogs got hold of any wormer and ate the contents as I would if they ate any medicine.

As someone else said farm animals are wormed with ivermectin too - but I very much doubt if there is more than the merest trace in their droppings or there would be huge incidences of dead dogs on farms or being walked where sheep or cattle have done droppings.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

we sometimes use ivermectin to worm cattle.I have used and will use ivermectin to worm the horses.

In Scotland there are no barriers and everywhere is a right to roam. I bring my horses in for 24 hours for worming, mainly so I can easily see if anybody does have worms and then maybe take action for this. I burn the empty worming tubes so that my dogs or cats can't accidentally get to spent ones.

The cattle wormer is usually a pour on.

If I walk my dog on farmland then really its down to me to not allow my dogs to eat droppings.


----------

